# Mt Holly, NJ - 10 month old female



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am posting this girl by the request of 9071 

She is in the same place as Kaiser the WGSD

9071 writes:

"there is a young female....10 months old no issues she is at the same place and a real sweetie..she will be avaiable next week nice"

Burlington County Animal Shelter
Mount Holly, NJ
609-265-5073


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Any more info on this girl??
She looks so much like my gsd. Any paperwork on her? Was she an owner surrender?
Good with other dogs? Cats?


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

go down there her stray (she was a stray) time is up tomorrow...then she will be spayed...look for her in about 1 week or less on their site


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

She is gorgeous


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I would love more information on this girl.


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

please!!!! do NOT call the shelter...go there or continue to view the site ...going there would be the best bet...i was not supposed to post, but i did


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am in Rochester, NY so I can't go to the shelter. I didn't see her on their website.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Any news on this girl? Bumping her from page 3!


----------

